# Klickfix bracket on a Brompton.



## Sara_H (26 Mar 2014)

Shhhhh..... No one must tell my OH, but I have just ordered an M6L on the bike to work scheme. I really wanted an M6R but the M6L was available from the bike scheme providers at a very good price

My plan is to change it to an M6R at some point (don't know how hard or easy a job that it) and also to install the front luggage bracket and get some Brompron specific luggage. 

In the mean time I'm planning to use my current klickfix front basket and bracke - does anyone know if this bracket will fit ok and if it interferes with the fold?


----------



## T4tomo (27 Mar 2014)

Dont know for definate but probably not. why not just get the front lugage stuff sorted from the woprd go on cycle to work - you get it tax free then.
if you have front luggage ther ear rack is a wste of time anyway - all it does is add soem weight so your M6L was probably best choice.


----------



## StuartG (27 Mar 2014)

Yes it does on my 2006 M3L. Its a tight fit to allow the complete fold but it works. I shall be demo-ing on the May 3rd FNRttK if you would like to see it in action. It supports the same bar bag as in my avatar.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Mar 2014)

I'm sure it will fit but I suspect it will also affect the fold, I have a dirt monkey bar bag with a click fix type mount on my S type, facing the bracket forwards on the bars unfolded means it folds inside when the frame hinge-flips and the bracket clatters into the front fork, stopping the engagement of the ball and socket joint that holds the folded front stem in place. you could do it but likely would have a flappy front end fold or need a velcro/strap bodge to hold it shut.

mine works by having the (thin profile) bag mounted to the inside of the bars when ridden, so facing me, not much good for your situation with a basket though.

Incidentally I've got a brand new front luggage block that I put on and immediately removed as I realised it will foul my home fettled front light set up - yours for a tenner including posting if you're interested.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Mar 2014)

I wouldn't bother with the rack. I got a front bag and haven't used the rack since!
Just Googled the rack kit - £95


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Mar 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> I wouldn't bother with the rack. I got a front bag and haven't used the rack since!
> Just Googled the rack kit - £95


Yep, costly and ugly beast, also apparently not an easy job to retrofit so I suspect it won't be totally straightforward removing it either, if nothing else you'll likely need a new rear mudguard as the L type ones have some sort of support purpose or are different so they fit under the rack that the others don't.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Mar 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm sure it will fit but I suspect it will also affect the fold, I have a dirt monkey bar bag with a click fix type mount on my S type, facing the bracket forwards on the bars unfolded means it folds inside when the frame hinge-flips and the bracket clatters into the front fork, stopping the engagement of the ball and socket joint that holds the folded front stem in place. you could do it but likely would have a flappy front end fold or need a velcro/strap bodge to hold it shut.
> 
> mine works by having the (thin profile) bag mounted to the inside of the bars when ridden, so facing me, not much good for your situation with a basket though.
> 
> Incidentally I've got a brand new front luggage block that I put on and immediately removed as I realised it will foul my home fettled front light set up - yours for a tenner including posting if you're interested.


Yes please if it's still available?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Mar 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Yes please if it's still available?


 yep, dm me your address & I'll get it in the post this week with my details. Once you're happy its ok you can send me a cheque if that's ok, I don't have PayPal.
The packaging has gone but I've built it up so it shows how it goes together - dead obvious anyway.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Mar 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> yep, dm me your address & I'll get it in the post this week with my details. Once you're happy its ok you can send me a cheque if that's ok, I don't have PayPal.
> The packaging has gone but I've built it up so it shows how it goes together - dead obvious anyway.


Will do.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Apr 2014)

A rear rack makes the folded package - parked or full - more stable.

However, fitting one does appear to be a fiddle because you have to remove the rear wheel - not so simple on a geared Brommie - remove the rear brake, set the bump stop to the nearest mm, etc.

http://bikebuilder.brompton.com/admin/uploads/qpart/6316/ds-rc.pdf


----------

